# Hot Topic - snakes



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

OK -- since there are multiple snake threads going, I'll add another.

Mardi and I fished the EF on Friday. I told her when we were getting our boots on to keep an eye out for snakes -- nothing to be worried about, but rather just be aware.

After the first two snakes, she said: "I want to catch the next one...".
When we saw the next one she said: "...but that's a big one!"

Needless to say, we did not catch any snakes.
count: 5 (only 1 rattler, and it was in the road)

fishing was decent. Mardi struggled keeping them hooked, which means I need to get her out more! She was having a hard time keeping track of her line.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Have the Minersville snakes shown up yet?

Oh, and sweet fish. Looks like it is fishing decently.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm avoiding Minersville because of this! I'll check back in another month....


to be honest, I don't think there will be an issue like last year. Last year we flooded the serpents out -- I doubt they moved back in to be flooded out again. But that's just wishful thinking!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

My sons and I hiked to the top of Lake Mountain last week. A co-worker did the hike a few days before and saw three rattlers. Needless to say, I was very cautious. I'm not afraid of snakes, but I don't have the time or money for a debilitating medical emergency for humans or my dog. 8)

I love the clarity of the water your fishing. It's my favorite color--just clear enough for the fish to see your offering, but cloudy enough to keep them from being ultra spooky or sensitive to slightly imperfect presentation. Great looking fish.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

AF CYN said:


> I love the clarity of the water your fishing. It's my favorite color--just clear enough for the fish to see your offering, but cloudy enough to keep them from being ultra spooky or sensitive to slightly imperfect presentation. Great looking fish.


That's the norm on this river.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

But where's the pictures of the snakes? 

Great looking fish by the way.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Looks Great!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

PBH said:


> I'm avoiding Minersville because of this! I'll check back in another month....
> 
> to be honest, I don't think there will be an issue like last year. Last year we flooded the serpents out -- I doubt they moved back in to be flooded out again. But that's just wishful thinking!


 I fish Minersville enough I feel like I need to know this story. Are you talking lake or stream?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

neverdrawn said:


> I fish Minersville enough I feel like I need to know this story. Are you talking lake or stream?


I've had two different occasions, and W2U has at least one, where we've run into snakes while out on the water.

I was in my float tube on one occasion. The snake wanted to board. I was kicking like mad to get away, and eventually used my fly rod to whip at the snake. It eventually turned away.

The other time I was in my pontoon. I could see the snake swimming towards me! I started rowing as fast as I could go (thanks Concept2!!) and eventually got away from the snake.

W2U was in his inflatable raft -- same thing. He rowed as fast as he could to get away.

That's a bad feeling while sitting in a float tube knowing that you can't outrun a snake, and you don't have many options except to click the buckle between your legs and abandon ship!! :shock:


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

PBH said:


> OK -- since there are multiple snake threads going, I'll add another.
> 
> Mardi and I fished the EF on Friday. I told her when we were getting our boots on to keep an eye out for snakes -- nothing to be worried about, but rather just be aware.
> 
> ...


WOW - Great looking brown.


----------

